# Disability Allowance and Autism (Aspergers)



## dubdub123 (30 Mar 2022)

Hi, My son is pending asd assessment to confirm diagnosis of autism (psychotherapist and OT) indicated this but he needs official diagnosis. He is a teen and this is late diagnosis. 
While loking up support info, I read that he may be eligible for disability allowance.
Has anyone experience of applying for this? Should I ask psychologist to complete documentation aroumd this? 
My son is experiencing anxiety and waitlisted for counselling and Im worried about him for the future. 
Any info appreciated


----------



## JD2021 (30 Mar 2022)

Sorry to hear about your son. Disibility Allowance is incredibly difficult to get and will require lots of medical reports and likely an actual Diagnosis confirmed. It's also means tested. 

Attached is a link outlining info on DA. 

I know a few adults who have been awarded the allowance but after an initial refusal. Your Sons GP will also play an important role in the process. 

I'm sure when a confirmed diagnosis is reached the process will be more straightforward but do understand it can take many months to get approval, I also believe initial applications can be declined and its the appeal process that involves a thouragh review of all the medical data, reports etc. 

Good luck 






						Disability Allowance
					

A weekly payment to people that have an injury, illness or disability which is expected to last more than a year. Find out how to qualify and rates of payment.




					www.citizensinformation.ie


----------



## dubdub123 (31 Mar 2022)

JD2021 said:


> Sorry to hear about your son. Disibility Allowance is incredibly difficult to get and will require lots of medical reports and likely an actual Diagnosis confirmed. It's also means tested.
> 
> Attached is a link outlining info on DA.
> 
> ...


Thank you. 
Im trying to setup ASD assessment privately but that could take months but im hopeful he gets it this year.
He's had counselling before but some things have escalated recently highlighting mental health struggles.
Thank you for information


----------



## JD2021 (31 Mar 2022)

It's an extremely difficult time for you, I am sure and it's very important to retain all and any information during your son's Journey . I've no doubt when the time comes to looking at long term income supports etc you'll have everything required and certainly wise to gather as much information on the processes,  especially Disability allowance as it can take many months to get approved . I wish you both well


----------



## dubdub123 (31 Mar 2022)

JD2021 said:


> It's an extremely difficult time for you, I am sure and it's very important to retain all and any information during your son's Journey . I've no doubt when the time comes to looking at long term income supports etc you'll have everything required and certainly wise to gather as much information on the processes,  especially Disability allowance as it can take many months to get approved . I wish you both well



Thank you so much


----------



## dubdub123 (14 Apr 2022)

I've finally obtained a date for private ASD assessment and expect to have full report this summer.

Is there anything needed from psychologist in relation to applying for DA or is report enough for application? 

Ive also managed to get a GP and meeting her next week to ask for referral to CAHMS.


----------



## JD2021 (14 Apr 2022)

dubdub123 said:


> I've finally obtained a date for private ASD assessment and expect to have full report this summer.
> 
> Is there anything needed from psychologist in relation to applying for DA or is report enough for application?
> 
> Ive also managed to get a GP and meeting her next week to ask for referral to CAHMS.


Great News, 

It's hard to know how many visits will be required to psychologist for them to determine, confirm diagnosis, at a guess they'll not do a report immediately, might take time but best to have when starting application for the DA. 

Your sons new GP will also need to assess the situation before a referral to CAHMS, was there a previous GP dealing with your Son  if so your new GP could request medical records etc and expedite a referral. Your making progress and fingers crossed.


----------



## dubdub123 (15 Apr 2022)

JD2021 said:


> Great News,
> 
> It's hard to know how many visits will be required to psychologist for them to determine, confirm diagnosis, at a guess they'll not do a report immediately, might take time but best to have when starting application for the DA.
> 
> Your sons new GP will also need to assess the situation before a referral to CAHMS, was there a previous GP dealing with your Son  if so your new GP could request medical records etc and expedite a referral. Your making progress and fingers crossed.



Our previous GP is aware that my son was anxious and that he attended psychotherapy, however that was arranged through his previous school. GP had given a referral for  HSE psychologist but we have since moved from that location. His old records wont really have a lot of detail about anxiety etc as we supported with counselling through the school but tgey are getting transferred across. I think we will need to work with his new GP for possible CAMHS referral and I can tell her he is waitlisted for Pieta House.
For the ASD assessment, there will be a parent intake form, document to be completed by his school and parents meet with psychologist first. Few weeks later my son will attend a session with psychologist and speech and language therapist and its a conversational style. 
Few weeks later, after everything has been assessed we are given feedback followed by a report. Because he is older, they wont need to go into his school and observe. We have another report as well, so they will look at that.
Im hoping to have it all before return to school in Sept and cannot believe we got an assessment scheduled.
We are still waitlisted with Pieta House and hopefully that will come through soon but in case thst takes a while we will try get to CAMHS. 
Im glad we are making some progress. Really out of my depth so thankful he has at least had initial call with Pieta House.


----------



## tomdublin (15 Apr 2022)

This may be a little bit outside the question you have asked but having some experience with this I think it's important not to let these diagnoses define and label someone.  What's generally defined as the "autism spectrum" is very broad and there is no scientific consensus on what exactly it entails. Many people who are diagnosed as falling on this spectrum live perfectly fulfilling, productive and happy lives.   There is nothing "wrong" with them, they just interact a little differently with others than the "average" person.  There is what is now called a lot of "neurodiversity" in the population and this is a good thing as society needs people with different inclinations, abilities and character traits.   I hope that in a couple of years' time society will completely stop medicalising this or treating it as a disability.


----------



## POC (15 Apr 2022)

You don't say how old your son is. But if he's old enough for DA (I think 16 is the minimum age) then he's probably too old for CAMHS. As far as I recall they don't take new referrals for 16 and 17 year olds, but will keep teenagers until age 18 if they are already in the service.


----------



## dubdub123 (15 Apr 2022)

tomdublin said:


> This may be a little bit outside the question you have asked but having some experience with this I think it's important not to let these diagnoses define and label someone.  What's generally defined as the "autism spectrum" is very broad and there is no scientific consensus on what exactly it entails. Many people who are diagnosed as falling on this spectrum live perfectly fulfilling, productive and happy lives.   There is nothing "wrong" with them, they just interact a little differently with others than the "average" person.  There is what is now called a lot of "neurodiversity" in the population and this is a good thing as society needs people with different inclinations, abilities and character traits.   I hope that in a couple of years' time society will completely stop medicalising this or treating it as a disability.



Yes, absolutely. His directness, passion about his hobbies and his independence are huge strengths. I love to hear about his hobbies and he's a very kind, low key person. My concerns are how the world may not fully realise that and how it impacts him.. his level of exhaustion after a normal school day and how he is incredibly critical of himself. His anxiety has greatly increased and it seems he has a lot of questions regarding his identity. Im hoping that a diagnosis will help him understand himself better and that we can all understand the supports he needs. In some ways he has greatly improved his quality of life past few months, attending events and mixing with some peers in school and being honest thats why the recent mental health issues (self harm) are more alarming. I absolutely believe he will live a life walking to the beat if his own drum, but he may need some support to be able to set his pace along the way. Really appreciate your insight on this, thank you


----------



## dubdub123 (15 Apr 2022)

tomdublin said:


> This may be a little bit outside the question you have asked but having some experience with this I think it's important not to let these diagnoses define and label someone.  What's generally defined as the "autism spectrum" is very broad and there is no scientific consensus on what exactly it entails. Many people who are diagnosed as falling on this spectrum live perfectly fulfilling, productive and happy lives.   There is nothing "wrong" with them, they just interact a little differently with others than the "average" person.  There is what is now called a lot of "neurodiversity" in the population and this is a good thing as society needs people with different inclinations, abilities and character traits.   I hope that in a couple of years' time society will completely stop medicalising this or treating it as a disability.



Yes, absolutely. His directness, passion about his hobbies and his independence are huge strengths. I love to hear about his hobbies and he's a very kind, low key person. My concerns are how the world may not fully realise that and how it impacts him.. his level of exhaustion after a normal school day and how he is incredibly critical of himself. His anxiety has greatly increased and it seems he has a lot of questions regarding his identity. Im hoping that a diagnosis will help him understand himself better and that we can all understand the supports he needs. In some ways he has greatly improved his quality of life past few months, attending events and mixing with some peers in school and being honest thats why the recent mental health issues (self harm) are more alarming. I absolutely believe he will live a life walking to the beat if his own drum, but he may need some support to be able to set his pace along the way. Really appreciate your insight on this


POC said:


> You don't say how old your son is. But if he's old enough for DA (I think 16 is the minimum age) then he's probably too old for CAMHS. As far as I recall they don't take new referrals for 16 and 17 year olds, but will keep teenagers until age 18 if they are already in the service.


Ok i wasnt aware of that. Hes nearly 16. The liaison /SENco in the school pointed me that direction. Ive got him waitlisted with Pieta House and also just added him to VHI so he has some more options. 
I'm trying to sort these two areas in parallel.. counselling to support mental health issues and ASD assessment.  The school have supported regarding giving me names of agencies  but said thet cannot fund any services. His previous school setup and funded psychotherapy sessions and an OT assessment. This school has a NEPS psychologist so i thought they would have some funding available.


----------



## POC (15 Apr 2022)

Regarding accepting 16 and 17 year olds - I'm going from memory and it's a while since my family member attended CAMHS - so I could be wrong or out of date. But the sooner the referral goes in, the better. The CAMHS service is also very busy and it is hard to get in - but if there are self harm concerns that is likely to be taken seriously. Maybe your son's former counsellor can support the referral in some way?


----------



## dubdub123 (15 Apr 2022)

POC said:


> Regarding accepting 16 and 17 year olds - I'm going from memory and it's a while since my family member attended CAMHS - so I could be wrong or out of date. But the sooner the referral goes in, the better. The CAMHS service is also very busy and it is hard to get in - but if there are self harm concerns that is likely to be taken seriously. Maybe your son's former counsellor can support the referral in some way?



He could well be aging out even if he does get accepted, but Im going to ask GP for referral to get things moving.
I just contacted  the Employee Assistance Programme as I've added him to VHI. He can ring them when he turns 16 (very soon) and he can get 6 counselling sessions setup. We will do this as well as no idea how long pieta house or CAHMS might take. 
My VHI doesnt cover mental health assessment but does cover towards sessions. Also covers in patient care. I might check and see if other policies may cover more.
Good point about psychotherapist sessions. I didnt get any report but id imagine he may have to keep some details.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (16 Apr 2022)

Hi Dubdub,
I have 2 children/teens diagnosed with Aspergers.
Elder of the 2 was in/near CAMHS because he made comments to his teachers which sent up all of the flags, seems he is the same age as your YP (that means young person, get used to it). CAMHS dropped him like a (very relieved) hot potato when he got the diagnosis. That was about 6 years ago, I don't know if there has been a change.

Separately, expect a "discussion" with Revenue who seem to think that Autism only appears when the diagnosis does.

Good Luck, feel free to post here or DM if you want.
Edit: sorry if I'm being negative - it's a *lot*


----------



## dubdub123 (17 Apr 2022)

Mrs Vimes said:


> Hi Dubdub,
> I have 2 children/teens diagnosed with Aspergers.
> Elder of the 2 was in/near CAMHS because he made comments to his teachers which sent up all of the flags, seems he is the same age as your YP (that means young person, get used to it). CAMHS dropped him like a (very relieved) hot potato when he got the diagnosis. That was about 6 years ago, I don't know if there has been a change.
> 
> ...



Actually, the counsellor from Pieta who did the screening call said they dont usually take autistic children, however it seemed that my son would engage and I pushed the fact that he'd been at psychotherapist and it helped him. Im not sure if she was accurate with that but hearing what youre saying about CAHMS , now im wondering if its even sensible to tell about possible diagnosis or if they would use it to block him. The school directed me towards CAMHS and said to try get him there to get diagnosis that route, but ive no idea of how long it all takes so pushed ahead with setting up private assessment..   
We are waiting few weeks now for pieta house counselling so I think he may need to start counselling through EAP in face it takes months to get appointment.. really hard to know. 
Could you explain what you meant about revenue please? Im not claiming any credits for him, never applied for DCA payment.
But now he's encountering more issues and im concerned for him, so I'm considering asking him to apply for DA once he has diagnosis.  It would give him a bit if a cushion while he gets support and could help fund therapy going forward. 
If you have any further guidance at all, Id appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Mrs Vimes (4 May 2022)

Sorry dubdub, only seeing this now.
You can apply for the Incapacitated Child Credit, it amounts to €3300 per year so quite sizeable. When you convince them that it has been present since birth you then apply to review the previous 4 years as well (that's how far back you can go with Revenue) and get a refund.
I'd be reluctant to not inform CAMHS if you do get a diagnosis just on the basis that it's rarely a good idea to keep back info which may be relevant.


----------



## dubdub123 (4 May 2022)

Mrs Vimes said:


> Sorry dubdub, only seeing this now.
> You can apply for the Incapacitated Child Credit, it amounts to €3300 per year so quite sizeable. When you convince them that it has been present since birth you then apply to review the previous 4 years as well (that's how far back you can go with Revenue) and get a refund.
> I'd be reluctant to not inform CAMHS if you do get a diagnosis just on the basis that it's rarely a good idea to keep back info which may be relevant.



Thank you. I sent in his OT report and did let them know he is awaiting ASD assessment.. i felt it better to give them the full picture right. He is now waitlisted so that's positive.

I wasn't aware of the incapacitated child credit. Might that be an option even if im full time working? I'll look into it as well, thank you.


----------



## dubdub123 (26 Jun 2022)

I received official feedback thst my 16 year old is autistic, just pending written report now.
Should he submit application for disability allowance now? Or written report required?

Anyone an idea what the criteria is for incapacitated child credit? 

Can we apply for both?
If he took up part time work in the future (unlikely at minute due to severe anxiety) would this be an issue? 

Just trying to figure things out so any pointers appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Ciru75 (27 Jun 2022)

Incapacitated child credit info is here. Your doctor has to sign a form to say that the child wouldn't be able to maintain themselves after they turn 18.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (29 Jun 2022)

Hi dubdub,
The incapacitated child credit is a tax credit, not means tested to assist a family which has a child with a long term disability.
It is granted to the parent and reduces their tax bill.
Congrats and comiserations on the diagnosis and well done for supporting your son.


----------



## dubdub123 (29 Jun 2022)

Ciru75 said:


> Incapacitated child credit info is here. Your doctor has to sign a form to say that the child wouldn't be able to maintain themselves after they turn 18.


Do you happen to know if there's a standard form? Im not sure he would qualify or what the criteria is. Hes in mainstream school, sat his exams but needs to be remindee to shower, eat and has a lot of anxiety. He wont answer the door if there's a delivery for example. I cant see him taking on any type of work for next few years, but msybe as he's older and has continued with therapy. 
Im so confused whether he fits the criteria and if i should apply.


Anyone know what the steps are?


----------



## dubdub123 (29 Jun 2022)

Mrs Vimes said:


> Hi dubdub,
> The incapacitated child credit is a tax credit, not means tested to assist a family which has a child with a long term disability.
> It is granted to the parent and reduces their tax bill.
> Congrats and comiserations on the diagnosis and well done for supporting your son.


Thank you. Its a relief to have a diagnosis and im hoping that will help him understand himself more. Hes still gling to Pieta due to the self harm and i think later in the year I'll send him to therapy as pdychologist mentioned he is avoiding dealing with his feelings and has difficulty in this area.

Im not sure if he fits the criteria for incapacitated child csre credit.

Any pointers appreciated. I expect therapy will be expensive and im concerned about any escalations regarding his mental health in the future, so if he could have a small financial safety net it would make a huge difference.


----------



## Ciru75 (30 Jun 2022)

dubdub123 said:


> Do you happen to know if there's a standard form? Im not sure he would qualify or what the criteria is. Hes in mainstream school, sat his exams but needs to be remindee to shower, eat and has a lot of anxiety. He wont answer the door if there's a delivery for example. I cant see him taking on any type of work for next few years, but msybe as he's older and has continued with therapy.
> Im so confused whether he fits the criteria and if i should apply.
> 
> 
> Anyone know what the steps are?



I don't see any reason not to apply, it sounds to me that you'd be due the credit. 

The form for your doctor to fill out is here. The steps to claim the credit are all set out on the revenue website here.


----------



## dubdub123 (13 Jul 2022)

Ciru75 said:


> I don't see any reason not to apply, it sounds to me that you'd be due the credit.
> 
> The form for your doctor to fill out is here. The steps to claim the credit are all set out on the revenue website here.



Great thank you so much. Any idea if it should be the psychologist or our GP to sign off? Im awaiting full report.

Ive printed out the disability allowance form and starting to go through that as well and there's a medical section in thete as well.

Would be huge peace of mind to get some support for him. 

Thanks so much


----------



## november16 (14 Jul 2022)

dubdub123 said:


> Great thank you so much. Any idea if it should be the psychologist or our GP to sign off? Im awaiting full report.
> 
> Ive printed out the disability allowance form and starting to go through that as well and there's a medical section in thete as well.
> 
> ...


Please Get help with the Disability Allowance form from citizen info as they are very used to the forms, sometimes T.D.s  eg parliamentary assist are excellent with advice and filling forms and tracking the application. Also I.N.O.U. Dublin very good. Robbie Lynch information section.  If denied first time (very common) appeal, ask for written reason that application refused eg not enough medical information and reapply  and you can  either ask for a review or appeal the refusal. Appealing the disallowance might be an advisable route. This appeal is held  outside the department  and they are independent of DSP  The higher the specialist who assessed I believe the most value is ascribed (my opinion). 
G.P. section on D.A. form vital the G.P. fills that out with full knowledge of your sons condition how it affects him.  Reports are very important to confirm the diagnosis and  explain as the person doing the desk assessment may not understand neurodivercity. The mental health and physical aspects  and affects should be outlined fully and any medication prescribed,  lists can be printed from chemist. psychologists, counselling, school reports  etc. can assist the Medical officer assessment. The D. A. section in Department can be very helpful and emphatic if you can get through.


----------



## dubdub123 (14 Jul 2022)

november16 said:


> Please Get help with the Disability Allowance form from citizen info as they are very used to the forms, sometimes T.D.s  eg parliamentary assist are excellent with advice and filling forms and tracking the application. Also I.N.O.U. Dublin very good. Robbie Lynch information section.  If denied first time (very common) appeal, ask for written reason that application refused eg not enough medical information and reapply  and you can  either ask for a review or appeal the refusal. Appealing the disallowance might be an advisable route. This appeal is held  outside the department  and they are independent of DSP  The higher the specialist who assessed I believe the most value is ascribed (my opinion).
> G.P. section on D.A. form vital the G.P. fills that out with full knowledge of your sons condition how it affects him.  Reports are very important to confirm the diagnosis and  explain as the person doing the desk assessment may not understand neurodivercity. The mental health and physical aspects  and affects should be outlined fully and any medication prescribed,  lists can be printed from chemist. psychologists, counselling, school reports  etc. can assist the Medical officer assessment. The D. A. section in Department can be very helpful and emphatic if you can get through.


Thank you so much.
Im waiting to get official report and I was going to put together a few pages stating his day to day issues.
Hes attending counselling with Pieta House. Was previously at a psychotherapist but i cant get a response from him but he didnt provide a written report.
I have an OT report and hes been to MDT and disgnosed with autism.
We recently moved house abd have new GP and ill chat with her. She is aware that he was self hsrming and wrote letter to Lucena (he is waitlisted there)
Where do i find any of those supports you mentioned? INOU, Robbie Lynch? Would be great to get some help.


----------



## november16 (14 Jul 2022)

dubdub123 said:


> Thank you so much.
> Im waiting to get official report and I was going to put together a few pages stating his day to day issues.
> Hes attending counselling with Pieta House. Was previously at a psychotherapist but i cant get a response from him but he didnt provide a written report.
> I have an OT report and hes been to MDT and disgnosed with autism.
> ...


Good idea to document day to day impacts and I think detail is good in clear language

 I.N.O.U. welfare assistance team (01) 8560088 www.inou.ie or you can leave an email re welfare rights. 
Citizen information phone service 0818074000 Mon Fri 9am to 8pm www.citizensinformation.ie that's where I am getting the information very good site 
or you can go to your local centre or contact by phone or email. I think its better to have face to face appointment depending where you are living you could phone them perhaps to make appt or call in. When you phone leave a message and they will get back to you. Most offices now are very busy but the will phone you back.  

Disability Allowance Section dept of Social protection is based in Longford 
Tel (043)3340000 or 0818927770





						Disability Allowance
					

Disability Allowance is paid to people with a disability. You can get it from 16. The maximum weekly rate is €208. From January 2023 it will increase to €220. You can work and receive a reduced rate.




					www.gov.ie
				



email: DA InetInfo@welfare.ie 
Be prepared for long wait times on phones but persist and you will get through or email
keep copies of all applications and timeliness. Don't do this on your own as the support will he required you have enough on your plate 
Let us know how you get on

There is also community law and information there is an office in Dublin. Where are you based


----------



## dubdub123 (16 Jul 2022)

november16 said:


> Good idea to document day to day impacts and I think detail is good in clear language
> 
> I.N.O.U. welfare assistance team (01) 8560088 www.inou.ie or you can leave an email re welfare rights.
> Citizen information phone service 0818074000 Mon Fri 9am to 8pm www.citizensinformation.ie that's where I am getting the information very good site
> ...


Thats really helpful thank you so much. We are based in Dublin.


----------



## dubdub123 (16 Jul 2022)

Im going through the Disability Allowance form now. ( to set the scene Its 4pm and my son has only woken up a while ago as he couldnt sleep til 7am.  Its not a case of him staying up plsying games, but going to bed, not being able to sleep and trundling around his room.. )

Im looking at Part 9 for him (medical report) 
If anyone has first hand advice on following, I would appreciate it. I plan to contact some of the places from previous post also.

1. Present disability, medical conditions, illness, injury. Its asking for Condition, Date of onset of condition, date that treatment started.
I can state Autism Spectrum Disorder  from birth. He first webt to psychotherapist 2020, should I call this out? Its not "treatment" though, as ASD is lifelong, but more a support. Any advice? 

Should I call out that hes been dealing with anxiety since Sept 2019 as well? 

2. Past Medical Conditions, operations and injuries. Leaves space for details of Condition, Month and year of diagnosis.
Should I call out date of diagnosis for ASD? 

3. Currently attending specialists.
He has just received disgnosis from a team and we met with psychologist for feedback. 
He is also attending Pieta House and waitlisted gor CAMHS

What should I put down here? 

4. Form asks sbout medical investigations and states to attach reports 
- He has an OT report
- Pending ASD diagnosis report 
Should i wait for ASD report or send in now? 

5. Form lists a list of physical health areas that may be impacted.
OT has recommended exercises as he has muscle weakness etc. Flagged issues with his grip, however he manages ok.  Not sure if i should flag an issue with standing, balance, hands? Its very unclear 

6. Form lists some Mental Health areas (memory, concentration, sleeping, interacting, whether leisure activities affected)
He has poor social skills, but goes to a card event once a week. Other than that he really has no leisure activities.. no hanging out with friends..
Any guidance on this? 

7. Activities of daily living (showering, dressing, toileting, housework/cooking, shopping, care of family)
While physically he can perform these tasks, in practice I have to push him to have a shower. At times he will go to the shop and get things  but other times, he gets distraught at the thought of it.

Should I mark these as being affected? I believe they are due to anxiety, sensory processing issues. 

8. Difficulty with driving or using public transport.
He absolutely does not want to drive and has said that clearly. He has no physical limitations but Its overwhelming fir him.
Is it ok to flag as an issue? 

9. There's a space for additional information and Im going to privide separate sheet on this. If any pointers, please let me know


----------



## Purple (26 Jul 2022)

My son was diagnosed with Asperger's when he was 9. The school was utterly useless but we did get limited support privately.
He's in college now and he's agreed to be reassessed as an adult. I'm getting myself assessed as well as I see lots of behavioural traits that we have in common. 
I haven't claimed for the incapacitated child tax credit because I don't believe that he will never be able to live independently so while I might get it, in good faith I can't apply.


----------



## Bow tie (26 Jul 2022)

Is the tax credit and DCA until 18, and then DA and adult supports?
Do/ should you re-assess at 16/18?


----------



## dubdub123 (26 Jul 2022)

Purple said:


> My son was diagnosed with Asperger's when he was 9. The school was utterly useless but we did get limited support privately.
> He's in college now and he's agreed to be reassessed as an adult. I'm getting myself assessed as well as I see lots of behavioural traits that we have in common.
> I haven't claimed for the incapacitated child tax credit because I don't believe that he will never be able to live independently so while I might get it, in good faith I can't



Myself and son have a very similar outlook on things and looking back on my own behaviour, I suspect that Im also autistic. At some point I may seek diagnosis, but right now thats ok. 
Well done to your son - the college environment can be quite overwhelming.
Do you mind me asking reasoning behind further assessment? Is it to identify additional supports? 
Im feeling bit adrift in thst we have diagnosis for him (pending report), but outside of asking for movement breaks Im not even sure what we can request in the school.


----------



## Purple (26 Jul 2022)

dubdub123 said:


> Myself and son have a very similar outlook on things and looking back on my own behaviour, I suspect that Im also autistic. At some point I may seek diagnosis, but right now thats ok.


Yep, they didn't pick it up off the stones, as my Granny liked to say.


dubdub123 said:


> Well done to your son - the college environment can be quite overwhelming.
> 
> Do you mind me asking reasoning behind further assessment? Is it to identify additional supports?


It is and what's the reason for the reassessment. I lot has changed since he was 9 and a re-assessment means that he can take ownership of it now. If he's involved then there's a better chance that he'll get the supports he needs. Of course there's no public funding for an adult assessment, how could there be, sure we only have one of the best funded healthcare systems in the world.


dubdub123 said:


> Im feeling bit adrift in thst we have diagnosis for him (pending report), but outside of asking for movement breaks Im not even sure what we can request in the school.


I found the schools at both primary and secondary level almost totally useless. Other than the insincere gushing that every parents gets at parent teacher meetings they had no interest in him.


----------



## dubdub123 (26 Jul 2022)

Thats a good approach to take for your son to engage with assessment process more as he is older. Hopefully the guidance and recommendations will be helpful as well. 
My son just had the assessment, had to go privately and even with that it was months before getting appointment and still pending report. I was (rightly) concerned that he would age out. 
My sons previous secondary school in west of Ireland were actually pretty supportive and arranged psychotherapy sessions for him and then an OT assessment.  I believe they would have funded assessment given time.
We then moved to Dublin and while on paper there are a lot of supports, there was no budget to help with assessments or therapy. Nothing for him anyhow. Apparently theres a NEPS psychologist connected to the school, but SENCo told me they dont support in this way. They did throw him into a few extra art classes to support. Oh and sending me a list of counselling services, when I discovered he was self harming.
So a lot of talk but really no practical support. For me this is my first time navigating all this, but with a school with hundreds of kids, they should have clearer support processes in place.

 At this point hes hesding into TY and I dont even really know what accommodations to ask for.
He has dropped French and gets hugely stressed about Irish, but wouldn't get an exemption, though a different special ed teacher indicated sitting irish is not mandatory.


----------



## dubdub123 (12 Aug 2022)

So i have the completed form for Incapacitated child credit. Do I just submit this online for 2022? Assuming its accepted, will this trigger a refund or will tax credits be adjusted for remainder of the year?

Can i submit this retrospectively for previous years  ( 2018 to 2021) even if balancing was already done?  Some tax company that i employed to do 2016 taxes, triggered tax refunds in recent years without discussing with me first. They re-added themselves as tax advisor, so ill need to sort that.

Any guidance really appreciated.


----------



## dubdub123 (21 Aug 2022)

Ive sent in the application for Disabilty Allowance on behalf of my son. I outlined his daily challenges and GP completed relevant section.

Does anyone know what happens next? Should we see an update on my sons myGov? 

Ive heard that nearly all applications get rejected first time, has anyone experienced this? And apparently its taking around 3 months for answer! 
It's taken me endless hours to complete the form and this would make a huge difference for my son to have this in place. 

Any guidance appreciated.

Separately I submitted ICC2 for this year. Will tackle other years Separately.


----------

